# Now this is something Positive for MMA!!



## Shoot23 (Apr 14, 2007)

Now this is a Positive MMA Poster

Mixed Martial Arts Posters by sports artist Edgar J. Brown

Positive MMA and Wrestling Posters!!


----------



## IceMan1125 (Mar 19, 2007)

This is freakin lame. Thanks for wasting 2 minutes of my life you douche.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Shoot23 (Apr 14, 2007)

You didn't have to click on it if u didn't want to.. Thanks for wasting my time for having me reply to your nonsense.. if you got nothing nice to say don't say anything at all


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

IceMan1125 said:


> This is freakin lame. Thanks for wasting 2 minutes of my life you douche.:thumbsdown:



If it took you 2 minutes to read that post and view one pic maybe you're life was wasted well before you began reading this thread.


----------



## Poyndexter (Feb 14, 2007)

Don't register just to site ***** your lame ass shit.


----------



## paullo (Feb 3, 2007)

Lame!!! The "guy?" on the right looks like a tranny wearing lipstick...


----------



## Dana White (Mar 12, 2007)

Whew, that stuff is just absolutely horrible. :thumbsdown:


----------



## IceMan1125 (Mar 19, 2007)

WestCoastPoutin said:


> If it took you 2 minutes to read that post and view one pic maybe you're life was wasted well before you began reading this thread.



Ok so it wasn't exactly two minutes. I was just putting emphasis on the fact that it sucked you r-tard. But it doesn't change the fact that this is complete and utter garbage.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

IceMan1125 said:


> This is freakin lame. Thanks for wasting 2 minutes of my life you douche.:thumbsdown:


2 MINUTES?! How slow is your internet? It took me a total of 20 seconds to click on the thread link, look at the poster, and then close the window. And if you don't like the poster, don't buy it. You don't have to complain.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Wo, it's actually not bad. But seriously, you new guys are *****ing this guy out for no reason. There is no proof that is this guys work, maybe he just wanted to share it. Regardless, it should go in the MMA Classifieds if your trying to sell it, or in Graphics Forum if you just wanted to show it. Sorry for the other guys giving you a hard time.


----------



## Shoot23 (Apr 14, 2007)

I was just trying to share some MMA art I found browsing the web. No need for the hate. If you don't like it don't post. I didn't realize I posted this in the wrong forum. I'll go post it in the correct forum so I don't have to hear people cry.


----------



## Poyndexter (Feb 14, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> Wo, it's actually not bad. But seriously, you new guys are *****ing this guy out for no reason. There is no proof that is this guys work, maybe he just wanted to share it. Regardless, it should go in the MMA Classifieds if your trying to sell it, or in Graphics Forum if you just wanted to show it. Sorry for the other guys giving you a hard time.


You can be naive all you want. But where I come from, when someone registers and makes their first post (and all subsequent posts in only said thread) a link to another site we call it site whoring. It is very annoying, and irks me to no end.

Note that the assumption is taken that said user is only interested in registering to exploit the community 99% of the time. This exploitation being exposure to his/her product/web site.


----------



## Shoot23 (Apr 14, 2007)

Dude I just found the site. I usally post on the more popular Sherdog forums, mma.tv forums, and some other ones. Its a new forum for me and If u want me to post about MMA in the forums I'll be glad to share my knowledge of the sport. I can't believe i just get a negative response from trying to share something found on the internet. Who cares its one of my first couple post.


----------



## Hughesfan2791 (Oct 5, 2006)

Lol, who would pay $25 for that. !!!!


----------



## Shoot23 (Apr 14, 2007)

Hughes fan i feel sorry for ya. Serra is gonna spank Hughes ass and then St. Pierre is gonna do it again..


----------



## Hughesfan2791 (Oct 5, 2006)

Shoot23 said:


> Hughes fan i feel sorry for ya. Serra is gonna spank Hughes ass and then St. Pierre is gonna do it again..


LMAO ! I think you should spend most of your time in the "smack talk" area of this site.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

To bad thier isnt any bjj ones like this, id really like one for my avatar.


----------

